# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Barcelona (Βαρκελώνη)

## .voyager

Mια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Βαρκελώνης. Ένα μέρος που σφύζει από ζωή, όπου πολίτες και τουρίστες μπορούν να απολαύσουν βόλτες, ψυχαγωγία, αγορές.
Το παρακάτω catamaran είναι μάλλον αδερφό των flying cats και είναι από πέρσι εδώ, φαίνετα παρατημένο. Γνωρίζουμε κάτι;

IMG_0013.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Tο υπό σημαία Μάλτας DELPHIN, δεμένο στη Βαρκελώνη.

----------


## .voyager

Όπως λένε και οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού των Queen, "εγκωμίου" για την πόλη:

"Barcelona, such a beautiful horizon
Barcelona, like a jewel in the sun
Por ti ser&#233; gaviota de tu bella mar
Barcelona, suenan las campanas
Barcelona, abre tus puertas al mundo
If God is willing...
If God is willing...
If God is willing...
Friends until the end
Viva, Barcelona"

----------


## speedrunner

Τρις φωτογραφίες απο το λιμάνι της Βαρκελώνης τραβηγμένες απο τον αδελφό μου που είχε πάει πριν απο 1 εβδομάδα για τον αγώνα του Παναθηναϊκού με την Villareal.
ΥΓ. Η τρίτη δεν είναι πολύ καλή αλλά οι άλλες δυο νομίζω ότι άξιζαν να μπουν στο forum.

----------


## .voyager

> Ξέρει κάποιος ποια μπορεί να είναι τα πλοία της πρώτης φωτογραφίας;


Σε απάντηση της ερώτησης που έθεσες στο chat, τα πλοία είναι τα Zurbaran (δεξιά) και το Murillo (αριστερά), μιας σειράς 5 αδερφών πλοίων.

----------


## speedrunner

> Σε απάντηση της ερώτησης που έθεσες στο chat, τα πλοία είναι τα Zurbaran (δεξιά) και το Murillo (αριστερά), μιας σειράς 5 αδερφών πλοίων.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..... :Wink:

----------


## xara

> Τρεις φωτογραφίες απο το λιμάνι της Βαρκελώνης τραβηγμένες απο τον αδελφό μου* που είχε πάει πριν απο 1 εβδομάδα για τον αγώνα του Παναθηναϊκού με την Villareal.*


 Αξιο παλληκάρι ο αδελφός σου!  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Το μνημείο του Κολόμβου που κοσμεί το λιμάνι της Βαρκελώνης.

----------


## threshtox

Απίστευτο ατύχημα σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι..

https://splash247.com/fire-erupts-as...arcelona-port/

https://www.elperiodico.com/es/barce...celona-7120753

Ακόμα και η πορεία του στο AIS φαίνεται απίστευτη..

----------

